# Restaurants near Carriage Hills



## lobsterlover (Mar 10, 2010)

Just about to go on our March break trip. Don't think I'll be eating at settlers ghost with my 2 kiddies, restaurant at horseshoe looks like our best bet. Do they have a snack bar kind of place at Horseshoe for when skiing?  Anyone have some other favorites they'd like to share. (hopefully close as possible).
Thanks


----------



## CSB (Mar 10, 2010)

They have a cafeteria upstairs. Don't know if the food is any good since we always go back to our unit for lunch. Love to rest in front of the fireplace and eat lunch. Makes it very hard to go back out for more skiing 

Just one note of caution. The fireplace glass gets extremely hot when on. Watch the kids. My niece burned a hole in her sock when she rested her feet on the glass a few years ago.

There is the Crazy Horse Saloon for lunch or dinner. That is just around the corner from the ski chalet. It is a sit down restaurant so more expensive than the cafeteria but cheaper than Settler's Ghost. Here is the web address and you can look at the menu

http://www.horseshoeresort.com/13p_dining.htm


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 10, 2010)

I live in the area.* On the way to Horseshoe you will pass through Craighurst, where there are a couple of restaurants at opposite ends of the scale.* Loobies is a family restaurant in a little strip mall at the main intersection, and Abbott's is an upscale restaurant popular with Carriage Hills/Ridge and Horseshoe visitors.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 11, 2010)

*Thanks guys.*

Glad to know about these restaurants. I've seen good comments about loobies. How far away is it?

Thanks for the advice on the fireplace. We haven't had ours on at home for 2 winters now. The glass in ours gets super hot too. Unfortunatly we only could get a studio so I don't think there's a fireplace. I called a few times to see if we could get a 1 bed and pay for the upgrade but they have been sold out for a long time. I'll still try at check in though!!


----------

